# Poor, poor guy



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Check this out!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Parking-Ticket-which-I-cannot-afford-/261226091057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd249d23


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

What was it? It's gone.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

A guy selling a parking ticket on ebay


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah man, that sucks. Its gone now, so i wonder if someone bought it?

SMS


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I know it went for over £90!


----------

